# Wilson Bow Company



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Everyone I Just Recently Became A Staff Shooter For Wilson And I Have To Tell You It Is The Best Bow I Have Ever Shot It Is Whisper Quite Smooth Solid Back Wall And Very Accurate If Anyone Is Interested In Seeing There Line Go To www.wilsonbowcompany.com . Oh I Forgot To Tell You They Are Very Affordable For All You Get. If You Have Any Questions You Can Email Me Or Wilson And Ill Answer Any And All Questions Till Then Good Hunting And Shoot Straight


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

What kind of speed are you getting from the bow? How is the hand shock? Which model are you shooting?


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

295 fps no hand shock at all, im shootin the warrior


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

*My Warrior At Rinehart 100*

This Is The New Wilson Warrior I Used At The Rinehart 100 Shot Really Nice


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

I found it very interesting that I sent a email in regards to becoming a factory shooter for wilson and got the agrement back... after reading it and seeing everythign was fair in it I saw that they were asking $400 for a bow I have never seen in person or shot and that no one around here has seen, held or shot... 

When I sent a reply email in regards to trying to find a viable solution to this it has been unanswered, I sent a follow up email and it too has been unanswered Just sort of odd a company who is looking to get there name out there is not returning emails.... I would be the only Wilson shooter in the area.. I am currently shooting a Storm and get asked about it every weekend at shoots and alot of others asking to shot it and a few have bought one..

Just thought it odd that they stoped emails... anyone from wilson have any input??


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I think they are asking $330+$15 for shipping for their staff shooter bows. This is well below their MSRP. For some, it is unusual to spend money on a bow they haven't shot or held, or even seen in person. But I can assure you that they are a quality product and will feel and shoot better than anything else you can buy new at that price. If you have been accepted, go ahead and get in on the ground floor. When their production increases, and more models come out, you will have a foot in the door for what could be the "next big thing". Who knows...?


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

They asked me $429 + $15 :angry:


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

> Please reply by email or mailing agreement to Wilson Bow Company. The shooter price of the bows is $339.99 plus $15.00 shipping cost.


That is what I was sent... actually it asked in several different places in one of the emails how I was going to be paying for the bow.... now mind you if I could shot one I wouldnt mind paying for it... and I am not asking for it for free either.. but to shell out that kind of money to a bow very few people on the internet and no one I have asked has heard of or shot is a little hard to swallow...

It almost seems like a marketing attempt.. asking for shooters and then charging them for a bow no one has shot... My buddy has shot for Mathews, Hoyt and Parker and all three have supplied him atleast one bow per year.. parker actually gave him three in one year...I talked with him about it and he is going to see what his friends who work for the big guys know about this company....

Dont get me wrong I am still intereted in being a shooter and promoting Wilson if I like their product but paying $400 to just see if I like it or not is where it gets me...

Justin


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

> wilson bows
> Registered User Join Date: May 2005
> Posts: 5
> 
> ...




  Yes... this makes me want to run out and spend my hard earned money with this company LOL ... I will be sure to tell everyone I hunt with, that I see at shoots on the weekends and that comes into the pro shop how wonderful this company is and they should run out and by one of their bows as well LMFAO

How did I know this would be along the lines of a offical response from them if I even got one.... I mean sending emails didnt do it but posting on here seemed to rattle cages didnt it........

I think everyone should go by one.... in fact I just may post this up on other forums as well so everyone knows how top notch they are!!!!!!!!!

I am sending in my order today!!! LMAO....not


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Those of you who would quote confidential pricing offered as a co-op program IMO do not deserve to ever represent any company. This goes against everything a company would want you to do in its representation. It is not a professional thing to do.


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

nontypical....

well according to a company offical those are not obvisouly shooter prices... they are retail..... what is so proffesional about a company not returning emails or phone messages?? A company who comes onto a website to ask for shooters.. when you inquire about being one they basically are selling the bows... for a up and coming company you would think they would look for a few and include a bow as part of the shooters package as alot of other companies do for their shooters.......or even a trail period to see if the bow is one your happy with.... 

Looks like they would be bending over backwards to provide a good foundation.... 

Also how proffesional of a shooter program can it be when they dont ask for a resume of your shooting career or references or etc... just here sign this and your a shooter??????

Dont take this as I am bashing them because they are not a top 3 company... I am all for supporting a little guy, and honestly I think alot of the newer smaller bow companies have some awsome products.

Who knows Wilson may be the next Hoyt in time.. but they will not get there if their customer service keeps lacking.. I mean if that is how they wish to run their shooter prgram thats their right.. but atleast be PROFFESIONAL enough to reply to a potential customer / shooters email.... you know word of mouth advertising goes alot farther then magazine ads


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

you are doing better than me... no one around here has even heard of them yet


----------



## BUSHY (Aug 5, 2005)

I shoot the warrior and its a great shooting bow. I haven't had any trouble 
from the company. it kinda sounds to me that you was trying to get a free
bow.what company out there sends someone they don't know a bow to try
for 30days and then send it back if they decide they dont like it?


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

Welcome to the boards sir....

You must be taking my post the wrong way.. I was not asking for one for free.... nor did I imply that.... the line of communications I was trying to establish with them would have led to a different solution with the 30 trail being a last resort and with that I would be sending them the money for the bow with a guarantee that if i did not like it for any reason at all I would return for a refund.... but my mail idea was not along those lines........but since the key factor in anything is communications.. that seemed to be the biggest thing that didnt happen here was communications on their end.. and that is now way to run a company now is it???

But if it makes you feel better to ASSume that I was trying to get a free bow then that is your call not mine... I was only putting the info out there about my buddies getting free bows from companies they are shooters for is showing that these companies are supportive of their shooters... and not responding at all to someones emails and phone calls is not being very supportive.......


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

i agree totally with non-typical on his subject of being confidential. All i have to say is Wilson is a very upstanding company with one very nice shooting bow for the money i have paid alot more for less than i got not gonna name any names because my mother taught me to be decent IF YOU HAVE NOTHING GOOD TO SAY DONT SAY ANYTHING AT ALL. nO NEED TO HURT OTHERS. Every email i have given to Wilson has been replied to the same day ive gotten emails from him at 11pm or later or its there for me in the morning Try too remeber one thing on here fellas they have a bussiness to run and they can not drop everything that they are doing to email back as soon as they show up. It may take a couple of days too respond. they do have bows to build for there dealers. Try to alson remember that a staff shooters main responsibilty is to promote the bow with the upmost professional standards and promote the product and some have done a good job and some have not. thank you for your time.


----------



## BUSHY (Aug 5, 2005)

Grouse I agree wilson should of got back with you.as far as the free bow I could be wrong.and if thats the case my bad. if your still interested you should email wilson again or call one of his shooters and talk to them about the bow.


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

I think Bushy was replying to my comments if I am wrong then feel free to correct me....

To mr StaffShooter...... like I pointed out and please read carefully... I was sent a pm from Wilson stating that the price I was given was basically retail so why should that be a seceret... and why were there several different prices given for a supposed shooters priced bow?? I have sent them varioue emails over the last few weeks with only the very first one being responded too and several that are over 2 weeks old not being answered... but I should understand they have a company to run and cut them a break.. I understand that and dont expect a ionstant answer but a few weeks and no response?? be it good, bad or indifferent they should still have the courtesy to answer and say yes were are interested or no we are not... remember you are the one who said you were getting resonses very very quickly so how is that suppose to make the average joe feel or a potential staff shooter.....


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

> Try to alson remember that a staff shooters main responsibilty is to promote the bow with the upmost professional standards and promote the product and some have done a good job and some have not. thank you for your time.


Well if this was a shot at me for voiceing my concerns , and it seems I am not the only one with the same concerns, I have received pm's frpm several different people whom have the same or similar things happen when trying to deal with Wilson......

I know all about being a staff shooter and what it entails...


----------



## zone (Jul 9, 2005)

*eng40sqd*

i have known the wilsons for a long time, thru business and personal meetings,they have been making bows for a long time, recurves long before compounds,if they neglected to email you back ,it was not intentionable,but for you to get on here and cry about it and post back to back threads looking for someone to argue with you is a very good reason for a company not to want you as part of thier staff, 
with the personal ethics you have demonstrated here , im sure you will have companies beating your door down to sponsor you in the future,
by the way fill out the rest of your profile so we may all know your name , mr ethics


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

Well mr Zone.......

Like I have stated one email unreturned would be one thing..... but for several over a several week period as well as phone calls is another....

I now have a handful of people who have been pm'ing me with very similar undertakings with wilson... It seems once you hesitate to buy one of their bows they stop talking to you... I was not asking for one for free but if they had bothered to respond to their emails I would have been just as happy finding someone close enough to me that I could shot it first... not too much to ask from a company now is it...

One gentleman who pm'd me who had a similar dealing with them about being a shooter.. when they told him he would have to pay $xxx.xx for their bow he emailed them back and said he could not afford to let that kind of money go for a bow he hadnt seen or shot... but he is in marketing and he is a feild rep for other manufactors products and offered to introduce their products to the pro shops and outdoor stores he deals with. he asked them for some brouchures and or catalogs to give out to the shops to help get their name out there since their was no shooters or shops selling Wilson in the entire state... they stoped answering his emails as well....

I am not crying I am trying to open their eyes about how important customer service is... now if I was the ONLY one who had these issues with them then I might be more inclined to write it off as overlooked (still sorta hard for several weeks) but to have numerous people post upon here and to pm me as well with very similar stories makes me think that this was just a marketing ploy from them... Since everyone of these people said when they inquired about the price of the bow if they didnt say I will take it but asked other questions they were stopped being replied to...

I would still be interested in seeing their product and shooting it first hand.... but this trend with customer service needs to be addressed....

By the way MR ZONE if your ever in Va around Fredericksburg selling your cams and risers stop by and say hi.... I am not hard to find


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

OK, sounds like everyone has had their say, can we let this die now?

I'm having much more fun watching Muzzy's fill-up a 40-yd dot with my Wilson... :wink:


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

nontypical said:


> Those of you who would quote confidential pricing offered as a co-op program IMO do not deserve to ever represent any company. This goes against everything a company would want you to do in its representation. It is not a professional thing to do.



I was interesed in some info on it. That was it! I didnt ask for the price.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

too all wilson staff shooters tell me a little about your self so i can get to know all of ya.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey John, Darrell here. Brought onto the "W"-train a couple of months ago. I shoot a lot of 3D (mostly for fun). Setting up for hunting season now though. I'm shootin' a Warrior @ 28", 65lbs. I was using 2212's for 3D, but have switched to Beman ICS 400's for hunting. Come on Sept 10!!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

nice too mee t you Darrell my name is John my set up has a doty rest and check-it sight getting ready to switch too trophy ridge for hunting i shoot carbon force x weave arrows shoot a big on this fall i have one i have been watching he is a big non typ. hope to get a crack at him this fall he out dooked me last fall talk to you soon


----------



## BUSHY (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Darrell hey John my set up is 2005 warrior 28'' 70#
HHA Dropaway
Vital bowgear sight
carbon extreme arrows 300


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

welcome bushy the warrior shoots great dont it


----------



## BUSHY (Aug 5, 2005)

yes it does. one smooth drawing bow. how about the Renegade anyone
shot it? thinking about getting one for hunting and keeping the warrior
for 3d.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

They are supposed to have some new stuff out in the fall. That's what i want to see. I need to hook my 13-yr old up as well, so i'm watching for something for him. :wink:

Also, what stab works best on the Warrior? I've got a fairly cheap Shockblocker, but I'm thinking something else may work better.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

try the ones made by carolina archery products works good my brother in law just bought one it worked excellent on my warrior when i tried it or you can try the one buy trophy ridge thats what i have.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

any one in ohio interested in wilson bows let me know. if you want to see it and shoot it we can make arrangements to meet im working on some pro shops in ohio to get wilson bows in there stores any interest at all please feel free to email and ill send you my phone number thanks again


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

I recieved a staff shooter application also, But I dont think I can shell out 400 dollars for a bow I have never shot, heck for that matter ever seen.
Is there some way we can fix this situation, I would really like to try this line of bows.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

deer stabber if you have any questions regarding staff shooters please email wilson personnally i am a staff shooter for wilson im sure they will help you out thank you for your time hey whats up grouse


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

a letter to all archers that got a staff shooter app. please give me your emails and i will contact wilson bow company personnally to take care of this matter. As far as shooter fee goes i never seen in person or shot a wilson but i took a chance in there line and sent my money for the bow and i love it it is the best bow i have owned. They took a chance on me but i also took a chance. anyone that has been in archery for anytime can see that they make an excellent bow. I dont know of any places around here where you can get a bow of that calier for that price. please send me your emails thank you for your time


----------



## BUSHY (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone going to the ASA world shoot? I would be glad to let you
shoot my WARRIOR. all you have to do is ask. I shouldn't be hard to find.
look for a white wilson bow company shirt,on J range target 2 SAT. 11:00
I range target 2SUN. 8:00


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Staff Shooter gonna be,*

Just sent in my money today for my Warrior. I got nothing but good conversation in a very timely manor talking to Wilson Bows. Very glad for the chance to shoot for them. I live in Traverse City, Mi. if there are any interested in seeing/ shooting my bow. You can PM or Email me. Bow should be here Thurs. or Friday next week. Jeff :thumbs_up


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

congrads jeff welcome aboard john r if you wanna see any of my pics go to beginning of thread and and you will see some from rinehart shoot


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Wilson Shooters*

NCCrutch and Bushy. Would like to say hi and glad to join you. Hope to meet up with you at a shoot come next season. Good luck hunting to all. Season starts in October here in Michigan. Not far off now.  Would be nice to hang a new Warrior on a nice new mount eh? Jeff


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*turn off?*



grouse said:


> I was able to take a look at one of these bows. Guy at a course was shooting one. Nice looking bow. Only thing that turned me off was that he said he bought it at Gander Mountain.



Why would that turn yew off?

A Gander here sell Diamond, Parker, Kodiak Outdoors, and I also saw Bowtech.

Now do you believe that being a chain outdoors sports store is non-quality and the only quality bows come from proshop only?

I guess the only place to buy a quality fishing rod is the local bait store.

I'm not against the proshop's< but I just don't get the mentality.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*I smell what er steppin' in*



grouse said:


> Well, I have never been to a Gander Mountain where the tech knew much about archery. Maybe thats different in your area. Here they make 6.00 - 7.00 an hour. Just don't see someone of quality being able to work for that kind of money. If you do other searches on here, you see that that is the norm and finding a GM with a good tech is rare.



The only Gander that I have been to that does is in Forest lake. They got a huge store that rents/sells bass boats, ATV's and has 3 on site gunsmiths. They got one good tech there that I know of.

I don't know if I took what you posted wrong. But a high end bow isn't found only in proshops anymore. I think there are fewer and fewre proshop only bows out there each year. It's all about competitiveness with these big companies, and just getting out there with the smaller ones. And I am starting to believe that alot of the companies are looking more and more at the bottom dollar and not the relationship with priviate bussiness. :angry: 

I do believe that there will always be a place for the priviate shop owner, but it's going to be harder on them in the future. 

I'm just glad that I can do my own work because of the availability of proshops are decreasing around here. With that said, it doesn't limit were I can buy.

Remember way back when fishing tackle was mainly purchased from a small bussiness owner? Then came the chains.


----------



## BUSHY (Aug 5, 2005)

*Good Hunting To All*

Musket_O
Ilook forward to meeting you, and all the other wilson staff shooters next year. good luck with the hunting. it opens here in Georgia Sept.10
its still hot but i'll be in the woods anyway.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WILSON SHOOTING STAFF

I HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR NEW BOW AS MUCH
AS I DO

WILSON WARRIOR
HHA DROPAWAY
SUPER CARBON
S-COIL STAB.
EXTREME SIGHTS


----------



## fnkybn (Jan 15, 2004)

BUSHY said:


> Musket_O
> Ilook forward to meeting you, and all the other wilson staff shooters next year. good luck with the hunting. it opens here in Georgia Sept.10
> its still hot but i'll be in the woods anyway.
> 
> ...


 Opens here Sept. 17th, Good Luck :thumbs_up


----------



## parker rocks (Aug 16, 2005)

BUSHY said:


> yes it does. one smooth drawing bow. how about the Renegade anyone
> shot it? thinking about getting one for hunting and keeping the warrior
> for 3d.



Really? According to the reviews you posted you have shot both.


----------

